# One more way to replace wood wheels



## Rust rider (Jun 1, 2022)

Found these odd size US Royal 28 inch tires nos that were stored for many decades.I didn’t know what size rim they fit so I brought them to a wheel builder . He said they fit tightly on old British roadster rims. They come up on EBay once in a while.he built them on reproduction aluminum rims that have a similar shape with paint and pinstripes. That and the brick shape is as close as you are going to get to the originals.Its also nice to have replaceable inner tubes.I wind up riding it much faster than the old bike was designed to go. I think this is as close as you can get and still be practical.


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 3, 2022)

They look great


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 4, 2022)

Not sure if some call those *Westwood* rims?


----------



## Rust rider (Jun 4, 2022)

I think that’s what they are called . What is unusual about it is the tires. I don’t know how old they are they look 1930s .i have seen them for sale on E bay but I’m sure they were never intended for English rims. Must have been an American rim size similar to the English size .it is as close to original as possible without having to glue on $600 tires .usually they are nos when I see them for sale and about $40 each.no clue what they were for.


----------



## Rust rider (Jun 4, 2022)

Rust rider said:


> I think that’s what they are called . What is unusual about it is the tires. I don’t know how old they are they look 1930s .i have seen them for sale on E bay but I’m sure they were never intended for English rims. Must have been an American rim size similar to the English size .it is as close to original as possible without having to glue on $600 tires .usually they are nos when I see them for sale and about $40 each.no clue what they were for.



Forgot to mention you can find the English rims reproduced with the same number of hole as the American hubs


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 5, 2022)

...and if you want to accelerate even faster those replica Westwood rims are also available from The Netherlands in aluminium. 
They're no longer available with the pinstripes over here, just plain black. 
If they are English rim fitting tyres then they are 700B rims (635 mm diameter).


----------



## Rust rider (Jun 5, 2022)

The ones I used were aluminum. Any idea what the old tires were used on originally. They fit these rims but very tight


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 7, 2022)

Rust rider said:


> The ones I used were aluminum. Any idea what the old tires were used on originally. They fit these rims but very tight



Sorry, I can't really help with that, I'm in England. 
One possibility I can think of though is that they were locally made aftermarket tyres for British made or possibly Canadian made imported bicycles.
'Hercules' in particular were big exporters to the U.S.A and I think Canadian companies like 'C.C.M.' (amongst others) may also have used British size 28" rims (but this is just surmising on my part).
Perhaps others have more info on Canadian rim sizes from this era?


----------



## gkeep (Jul 6, 2022)

Very nice looking tire. I wonder if they may have been used for some sort of vender cart like the rolling popcorn or cotton candy venders use at fairs? Older rickshaws? There may be something out there that uses or used this size rim but not on bikes???


----------



## ejlwheels (Jul 7, 2022)

British Westwood rims take 635 tires, mostly only available in 1 1/2" width

Canadian Westwood rims take 622 tires - basically the same as current 700 lots of variety in width, tread, and color


----------

